
Ask HN: How to view offline files Android browsers - barbarbar
Recently I found out that I have more than 2 Gb in storage of Brave browser. But I could only see the URL and size of storage. Fx almost 1 Gb for Mozilla.com. This was a surprise. But I can&#x27;t find a way to view the different files on the android phone. Is there some way to give one self permission to fx view these directories?
======
pwg
Not without 'rooting' the phone. The android system aggressively sandboxes
each app into its own, isolated, part of the filesystem. So there is no
'official' way to see the app local files, other than by the app itself
showing them to you unless you can root the phone.

But, you can go into the settings -> apps section, tap on the storage used
area, and press "clear cache" to clear some of the data, and in Firefox go
into settings -> "clear private data" and then choose what to clear and delete
that and likely recover a fair amount of space.

~~~
barbarbar
I could recover 2.4 Gb - thank you. Still a bit puzzled about 1 Gb from
Mozilla.com since I don't use that site very often. But now I will follow it a
bit closer.

